# PEACH INJECTED PORK LOIN



## sholmes (Sep 13, 2013)

MY WIFE IS MAKING A BUNCH OF PEACH JELLY, AND I AM GOING TO SMOKE A PORK LOIN TOMARROW.  I AM THINKING ABOUT INJECTING THE LOIN WITH SOME OF THE PEACH MUSH AFTER WE RUN THE PEACHES THROUGH THE FOOD PROCESSOR.

HAS ANYONE TRIED THIS?  IT SURE SOUNDS GOOD.













DSC01060.JPG



__ sholmes
__ Sep 13, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 13, 2013)

I think I would rather use the jelly than the leftovers.


----------



## sholmes (Sep 13, 2013)

THAT IS NOT THE LEFT OVERS IT IS WHAT IS LEFT AFTER THE SKINS AND PITS ARE REMOVED FROM THE PEACHES.  THIS IS THE PART THAT THE JELLY IS MADE FROM.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 13, 2013)

OH   Might be ok then,


----------



## sholmes (Sep 14, 2013)

I had to put this pork loin off for a day, we had a busy day today.  I am going to inject the loin tonight and let it set in a zip lock bag.  Then put on a rub in the morning and throw it on the smoker.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 14, 2013)

If the Pulp will go through the needle it should be tasty...JJ


----------



## sholmes (Sep 15, 2013)

The peach pulp actually injected well.  I got the loin to take more than I thought it would.  I am going to get the rub on and fire up the smoker later this morning.  I will get a pic when I put it on.

I think that I am going to keep the loin in a small cake pan when i smoke it to catch all of the juice.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 15, 2013)

What flavor of wood are you going to pair with the peach injection? I would place a drip pan below the loin to catch the juices. I prefer to smoke direct on the grate.


----------



## disco (Sep 15, 2013)

Watching and hoping for Qview!

Disco


----------



## sholmes (Sep 15, 2013)

I have some cherry, apple, oak, and hickory.  I usually use cherry or apple mixed with a little oak and charcoal for pork loin but I am open for suggestions.

Would it be ok to brush on some more peach pulp after the loin has been on for awhile or do you think it would get burnt and taste bad?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 15, 2013)

I would go with Apple. You want a light smoke so the Peach comes through. Yes you can brush with more Peach but keep the smoker temp less than 250°F. The Fructose in the Peach Juice burns at a lower temp than regular Sugar...JJ


----------



## sholmes (Sep 15, 2013)

I normally use Billbo's rub on just about everything. I love the stuff.  Do you think it will be good with the peach injection.


----------



## gone4nc (Sep 15, 2013)

I always inject my pork loins with peach nectar.  It's easy to find at the local stores.  They turn out great.


----------



## sholmes (Sep 15, 2013)

gone4nc, do ever also use a rub when you inject with peach nectar, or do you think it would cover the peach flavor.


----------



## gone4nc (Sep 15, 2013)

I use salt pepper garlic and honey beads.
Somerime I spice it up a little with paprika and cumin.


----------



## sholmes (Sep 15, 2013)

DSC01159.JPG



__ sholmes
__ Sep 15, 2013


















DSC01161.JPG



__ sholmes
__ Sep 15, 2013






PORK LOIN IS ON AND SMELLIN GREAT!


----------



## sholmes (Sep 15, 2013)

I SAW A RECIPE ON HERE FOR ONION BOMBS!  HAD TO TRY THIS.  GROUND BEEF, BREAD CRUMBS. AND SPICES STUFFED INSIDE A HOLLOWED OUT ONION.  I USED SLAP YA MOMA, LAWRY'S, AND GARLIC POWDER.













DSC01163.JPG



__ sholmes
__ Sep 15, 2013


















DSC01165.JPG



__ sholmes
__ Sep 15, 2013


----------



## sholmes (Sep 15, 2013)

DSC01167.JPG



__ sholmes
__ Sep 15, 2013


















DSC01168.JPG



__ sholmes
__ Sep 15, 2013


















DSC01169.JPG



__ sholmes
__ Sep 15, 2013


















DSC01170.JPG



__ sholmes
__ Sep 15, 2013






ALL TURNED OUT GREAT.  I SHOULD HAVE PULLED BOTH OFF JUST A BIT SOONER BUT IT WAS REALLY GOOD.


----------



## disco (Sep 15, 2013)

Great smoking project! Thanks for posting.

Disco


----------

